# Theodoropoulos Private School?



## Missou (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi!

I have done a search in the forum regarding Theodoropoulos Private School in Crete but cannot find any information. 

We are considering a sabbatical year in Greece with our four children ages 5, 9, 12, 14. They would need to be in an English speaking school, and I really don't want to live in Athens. [My father is Greek and I spent my summers in Greece and Athens, and would like to be on an island for this experience rather than the mainland.]

Can anyone tell me about Theodoropoulos Private School or the European School in Crete? Or, for that matter, any private English-speaking school in Greece that is not in Athens?

My kids speak Italian and English. [My husband is Swiss.]

Thank you!

Daphne


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Missou said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have done a search in the forum regarding Theodoropoulos Private School in Crete but cannot find any information.
> 
> ...


daphne,all the information is on the net for you about the schools,I looked it up.


----------



## Missou (Jan 16, 2011)

*concertina*

...your link is an ad. Was that your intention?

Could someone with real information answer.

Thank you.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*Daphne*



Missou said:


> ...your link is an ad. Was that your intention?
> 
> Could someone with real information answer.
> 
> Thank you.


My apologies for your confusion,my link was not an add and Im sorry for not supplying your real information,even though I am disabled and it took me some effort to get to my computer today to try and help you as it was one of my many pain days.I genuinely saw lots of information about schools on Crete which you had asked for, so your mannerism leaves me confused but I do hope that someone with real information can help you.Its better to say (thankyou for replying but thats not the information Im looking for)remember this is a freindly forum.


----------



## Missou (Jan 16, 2011)

concertina said:


> My apologies for your confusion,my link was not an add and Im sorry for not supplying your real information,even though I am disabled and it took me some effort to get to my computer today to try and help you as it was one of my many pain days.I genuinely saw lots of information about schools on Crete which you had asked for, so your mannerism leaves me confused but I do hope that someone with real information can help you.Its better to say (thankyou for replying but thats not the information Im looking for)remember this is a freindly forum.


I did not mean to offend. It seemed the link was an attempt to direct me to a sale or phishing because when I clicked on it, it was an advertisement for a product. I thought perhaps you were an internet salesperson. 

If you do have any information regarding the school [I have the website address] or others, I am of course very interested to know! An insiders, take, if you will. 

Hope you are feeling better. Seems I probably did not help your day; for that, I do apologize. I hope you can understand why I was suspicious.


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

try this site it has some information on it
http://www.livingincrete.net/files/Theodoropoulos_Schools.pdf


----------

